# Gyms or swimming pools near Gormanston?



## sabrina (29 Nov 2006)

Can anyone recommend a gym or swimming pool new near Gormanston that is open to the public?  Gormanston college have swimming pool but its only open to public for kids lessons as far as i know. Not keen on driving to Drogheda for decent gym/swim! Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## PGD1 (29 Nov 2006)

I'm in the exact same situation

ALSAA?
Portmarnock?
Jackie Skelly's?


----------



## bazermc (29 Nov 2006)

Total fitness - malahide road


----------



## triplex (30 Nov 2006)

Sabrina - in a nutshell - there isn't one! i had exact same query..and had to give up... there a plans to build a public swimming pool in skerries - should be open in about 5 years..


----------



## CCOVICH (30 Nov 2006)

Portmarnock is expensive.  ALSAA offers decent value, depending on what time you want to use the pool.


----------



## sabrina (1 Dec 2006)

Thanks for your replys.... no swim or gym for me unless i go to Drogheda... great!!!


----------



## mo3art (1 Dec 2006)

There's a swimming pool in Gormanston College where you can do lessons or join a club!


----------



## sabrina (4 Dec 2006)

Dont suppose you know how to find out about lessons etc... or do u contact college directly!  I am new to the area so i am still finding my feet!


----------



## mo3art (4 Dec 2006)

You need to contact the swimming club. The college should be able to help you out.


----------



## sabrina (6 Dec 2006)

Excellent i will phone the college and take it from there, thanks


----------



## !RAY (6 Dec 2006)

Sabrina
Balbriggan has a gym. I have heard it is not bad and not that dear.The 
Total fitness on the  malahide road is one of the best around, the problem is distance the nearer a gym is to you the more likly you will attend it.
Best of luck in your search


----------



## sabrina (6 Dec 2006)

Thanks.... i'm due 2nd baby in March and need to have a membership sorted so i can start asap.... thanks all replies...


----------

